

Reproducing the Macintosh Boot Beep from JavaScript Cloud Code - gfosco
http://blog.parse.com/2013/02/27/reproducing-the-macintosh-boot-beep-from-javascript-cloud-code/

======
twoodfin
Realizing that I had no recollection of this beep, I started doing some
research on the history of the startup chime, and discovered Mactracker. It
can reproduce all of them: Just click on the icon for the model. A really
nifty free app for Mac nostalgia.

<http://www.mactracker.ca/>

I think I like the Quadra 660AV the best.

------
rubberbandage
Really interesting about this to me was the audio sample rate of the original
Mac line, and especially the unusual refresh rate — I would have expected a
straight 60hz refresh due to US wall current, and 22050Hz audio. Missing from
this reconstructed sound is the satisfying click of the power switch and the
brief pre-sound of the circuits springing to life just before the beep (and of
course, the quality of the tiny, tinny, speaker itself). Happy memories!

------
exabrial
This article brought you by the: Department of Using the Right Tool For the
Job and the letter wtf

~~~
rubberbandage
This article on Hacker News brought to you by “hacking”, the act of
deconstructing, fiddling, creating, and playing around with something for your
edification and enjoyment. ;-)

------
slajax
There's a really awesome documentary about early Macs that has a whole section
dedicated to the guys who built the beep. IRC it was called "Cult of Mac" or
something. I will google it when I get off the shit can. TMI? Too bad.

